# Figure 8 Race



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Guys,

At the race on Sunday a couple of us were talking about doing a figure 8 race. I think we can easily change freddies track for it. I think we would go with a stock rules. One class for all. Maybe on a Friday or Saturday Night. I did this years ago with legend cars, we didn't break anything. Maybe a front bumper. Who would be in for this? I was thinking in January or Feburary depending on races. Just something to think about, so let me know what you think.
Tang


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like great fun to me.!!! Shyniah and I are in!!!! :thumbsup: :woohoo: Logan races figure 8 every week!!! He's Bud's factory durability tester. :drunk:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Thats three


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good to Me !!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Let me know when I'll rent a car from Weaver for that event , man I miss Cloverleaf speedway (motorcycle derby,boat derby,figure 8,BUS figure 8) I think they even had an electric wheel chair derby there once. I'm in...


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think we should have a blind fold race too!!!


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

YEAH YEAH YEAH I forgot about those , we could make it even harder by using telephone headsets and make your co-driver or eyes stand on the other side of the track , that'd make it tough ...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm putting shreeders on My wheels. We could go till the last car is running but with the BRP cars We might be there for a week


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> I'm putting shreeders on My wheels. We could go till the last car is running but with the BRP cars We might be there for a week


What the heck is a "shreeder"??? Must be something yunz guys grow out in Ohio. We don't have no shreeders in PA!!! :devil:  :jest: :wave:


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

I'd be in for the figure 8
Rick


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

hey bud how far are you guys from Chardon?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

We are racing at a track in Ravenna called Freddies.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey guys the way things look I would like to have the race in Jan or Feb. I will work on a date by the next BRP race


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

You mean that wasn't the figure 8 race tonight??


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I got the parts tonight to finish my figure eight car. "Herbie" rides again!!! :woohoo: K-5, I think it was a Figure 5,7, and 8 for some!!!! :drunk: :wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I thought it was the figure 8 last night.... At least I finished all the heats and main......
Don


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh, by the way, It is about 45+ or - minutes from Chardon, I live in LeRoy, and it takes me just shy of a hour.
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

If that wasn't a figure 8 last night,count me out of any potentially rubbing,not racing in the future that was stupid!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Guys,

I had a tentive date of Feburday 2nd as the date for the first figure 8 race. This will be a Saturday night race
tang


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds Good!!! We should be there. Maybe Logan too.(since he drives in figure 8's anyway)


----------

